# Breeding A Difficult Doe



## Bramble Briar86 (Aug 21, 2006)

My netherland, HoneyBun, is about five months old and I've been trying to breed her. Houdini is more than willing but HoneyBun just won't raise her rump, even if I try to hold her for him. Are there some does that just won't breed? Any tips?

Thanks,

Ellie


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 21, 2006)

She may not be ready yet.

Check her vulva and see what colour it is.

A receptive female will be a dark red, and a non-receptive female will be pale pink.

If she's not dark red, then wait a few days. Maybe keep her in a cage next to the boys to get her interested, then try again. 

If she's not ready to breed, she won't lift, and I wouldn't suggest a forced mating.

She may still be a bit young, maybe wait till she's 6 months.

--Dawn


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree... give her some more time. If she still is not interested by the time she's 6 1/2 months, I'd then suggest the following (but wait until she's older before trying any of the following):


Take her for a long car ride (take her along while you run errands) 
Put her in the bucks cage and the buck in her cage (swap cages) for 24-48hrs then take the doe to the buck and see if she's receptive then. 
Put her in a cage centered between two bucks for 2-4 days andtakeher tothe buckat least oncea day until she's receptive. 
Put 1 teaspoon to 1 Tablespoon of Apple Cider Vinegar in her drinking water for 2 weeks. 
And last resort - Colony breed. Put her and another doe in with the buck (at the same time) and make sure there are no serious scuffles. Once all is settled (about 15-20minutes of watching) leave the girls in w/the buck for either:
1 week 
Until they palpate positive 
2 weeks

 I have used all the methods above and have found that even the most unreceptive doe will give in to at least 1 of the above.

~Sunshine


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I'll wait another month and see what happens.

Thanks again,

Ellie


----------



## flemishr2cool (Aug 23, 2006)

I third the opinion on waiting. If your rabbit is a small breed doe she may sexually mature faster but I find that mothering instincts and the ability to have easy births comes with age and 5 months is on the young end. With my Flemish Giants I run into the problem with having to breed them young or they may not get pregnant, so we breeders have sort of agreed that 9 months is ideal. I have bred does as young as 7 months and they either didn't make a nest, wouldn't feed, or just seemed to lack certain mothering skills. However, when I waited until 8 or 9 months those skills came much easier to them and they did a better job. LOL just my observation though


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, I just palpated her today and she ispregnant. I didn't breed her again like you guys suggested, she wasjust pregnant from a prior breeding. From what I feel she's about twoweeks pregnant or a little further along.

I will definitly keep the suggestions for future breeding!

Ellie


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Aug 30, 2006)

Congrats!!! Hopefully she has a nice litter for you! Keep us posted.

Sharon


----------

